# A tour of a TV station



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thought this might be of interest. Recently an engineer from our local CBS affiliate gave me a tour of their facility. My post with pictures are located over at AVSForum. Enjoy!

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=6919475&&#post6919475


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Great pics, Chris.


----------

